# koloratiivirakenteet



## Jagorr

DrWatson said:


> Tarkempi nimitys kyseiselle ilmiölle on _koloratiivirakenne_. Lisää voi lukea esim. Kielikellosta ja Isosta suomen kieliopista.



Tästä ilmiöstä on kysyttävää...

Useat koloratiivirakenteet sisältävät eri -lla-verbit:
Lyyli _itkeä hytisteli_ (Eeva Joenpelto).
Mooses _nauraa käkätteli_ tikahtuakseen (Veikko Huovinen).
Olisiko merkityksessä tai sävytyksessä eroa jos sanoisi _Hän nauraa *käkätti*.; Lyyli itkeä *hytisi*. _?


----------



## Mats Norberg

En tiedä, onko mitään huomittavaa eroa kyseessä. Minusta tärkeintä on se, että molemmat verbit sopivat yhteensä. Jälkimmäisen verbin pitäisi luonnehtia edellisen verbin toimintaa luonnollisella tavalla. Esimerkiksi "itkeä hytisee" tarkoittaa, että "itkeä, niin että hytisee", kun taas "nauraa käkättelee" tarkoittaa, että "nauraa käkättävällä äänellä". Molemmissa tapauksissa verbit sopivat yhteen ja muodostavat miellyttävän kokonaisuuden luonnollisella keinolla. Yksi ero hytistä- ja hytistellä-verbien vällillä on se, että jälkimmäinen ilmaisee toistuvaa tai jatkuvaa toimintaa. Hytistellä on ns. frekventatiiviverbi.



Jagorr said:


> Tästä ilmiöstä on kysyttävää...
> 
> Useat koloratiivirakenteet sisältävät eri -lla-verbit:
> Lyyli _itkeä hytisteli_ (Eeva Joenpelto).
> Mooses _nauraa käkätteli_ tikahtuakseen (Veikko Huovinen).
> Olisiko merkityksessä tai sävytyksessä eroa jos sanoisi _Hän nauraa *käkätti*.; Lyyli itkeä *hytisi*. _?


----------



## Jagorr

Mats Norberg said:


> Yksi ero hytistä- ja hytistellä-verbien vällillä on se, että jälkimmäinen ilmaisee toistuvaa tai jatkuvaa toimintaa. Hytistellä on ns. frekventatiiviverbi.



Haluaako se sanoa että _Lyyli hytisi, _samalla tavalla kuin _Lyyli Itkeä hytisi _tarkoittaa Lyylin tekevän vain yhden sellaisen liikkeen (joka kesti enintään yhden sekunnin) ? Toisin kuin _Lyyli hytisteli_ ja _Lyyli itkeä hytisteli _tarkoittaa että Lyyli hytisteli joka tapauksessa enemmän kuin 5 sekunttia (ja itki saman ajan) ?


----------



## Mats Norberg

En tiedä, onko eroa tulkittavissa niin konkreettisella tavoin. Kuvattaessa mitä jokin on tai miltä se näyttää tai kuulostaa frekventatiiviverbi voi olla luonnollisempi vaihtoehto kuin muut verbit. Frekventatiiviverbi on nimittäin aspektuaalisesti ajattomampi kuin muut verbit. Minusta sananvalinta on enimmäkseen maun asiaa, eikä välttämättä heijastaa todellisuuden oikeaa laitaa.   Kuvittelen että monille kirjailijoille frekventatiiviverbi on suosituin vaihtoehto niillä tapauksilla, mutta sellaiset verbit kuin hytistä tai itkeä voi myös olla mahdollista, eikä eroa välttämättä ole olemassakaan.



Jagorr said:


> Haluaako se sanoa että _Lyyli hytisi, _samalla tavalla kuin _Lyyli Itkeä hytisi _tarkoittaa Lyylin tekevän vain yhden sellaisen liikkeen (joka kesti enintään yhden sekunnin) ? Toisin kuin _Lyyli hytisteli_ ja _Lyyli itkeä hytisteli _tarkoittaa että Lyyli hytisteli joka tapauksessa enemmän kuin 5 sekunttia (ja itki saman ajan) ?


----------

